
I'm the Lego Designer who turned the original MOC into this Lego set (2015) - Tomte
https://np.reddit.com/r/lego/comments/29w5q7/exo_suit_side_by_side_original_submission_vs/cip86pq/
======
Jaruzel
> _According to him the Red and White spacemen started as Cosmonauts and
> Astronauts. Later they became red pilots and white explorers, yellow were
> introduced as scientists, blue as security /soldiers, black as spies. Pete
> and I decided Mech Pilots should be a new colour. Green!_

This is absolute gold dust information! I always wondered what the colour
coding (beyond the original white/red) was.

~~~
lostphilosopher
"Always color code your spies." \- Sun Tzu

------
justinclift
The related YouTube video, about the ExoSuit concept and launch process:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJXtqSQ7XFo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJXtqSQ7XFo)

